# Guide für den Netherdrachen



## Tschazera (5. Juni 2007)

Quellen: Beitrag von Joni http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...=1&pageNo=1 
RPGuides: http://rpguides.de/wow/artikel.php?page=2&aid=333 

Voraussetzungen, um die Netherdrachenquestreihe anzunehmen 

> Reitskill 300/300 
> Ruf bei den Netherdrachen: Neutral (wenn ihr nicht neutral seid, müsst ihr eine Questreihe machen, die mit dem Quest "Freundlichkeit " bei Mordenai startet ->http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10804

Je höher der Ruf, desto mehr "Täglich-Quests" habt ihr zur Verfügung. Am Anfang sinds nur 4, weitere Quests erschliessen sich im Verlauf der ganzen Reihe, und können bis zu einem Maximum von 10 jeden Tag absolviert werden. Diese 10 beziehen sich aber nicht nur auf die Netherschwingen, da es mit Skettis und Ogrila noch zwei weitere Questpunkte gibt, die tägliche Quests anbieten. 

Der Anfang 

Redet mit Mordenai [60,59] auf den Netherschwingenfeldern, dies ist der Elf, welcher euch auch schon die Quest zum Drachenfüttern gegeben hat. Er schickt euch zu den Drachenmal Orks welche ihr Lager auf der Netherschwingenscherbe haben [66,86]. 

Hier bekommt ihr verschiedene Quests, bei diversen Sammelberufen (Kräuterkunde z.B.) sogar eins mehr, die ihr täglich machen könnt, und eine wiederholbare Quest. 
Tägliche Quests sind eine neue Art von Quests, die mit dem Patch implementiert werden, ihr könnt jedes davon einmal täglich machen, und maximal 10 verschiedene "Tägliche Quests" pro Tag. 

Die Quests 

Neutral bis Freundlich 

Tägliche Quests 

> A Slow Death - Ein langsamer Tod: 250/275 Ruf. 
Sammelt 12 Teufelsdrüsen um die Orkarbeiter zu vergiften. Die Netherteufel auf der Netherschwingenscherbe tragen sie genau so bei sich wie die Wildschweine und Teufelsdimetrodone im Zentrum des Gebietes. 

>Netherdust Pollen - Netherstaubpollen / Netheriterz / Leder: 250/275 Ruf. 
Dies ist die Quest für die Kräuterkundler unter uns. Die Aufgabe ist einfach: pflückt 40 Netherstaubpollen, welcheüberall auf der Netherschwingenscherbe wachsen. Erzabbauer haben einähnliches Sammelquest mit speziellen Vorkommen, die sie hier abbauen können, sowie auch die Kürschner. 

> Netherwing Crystals - Kristalle der Netherschwingen: 250/275 Ruf. 
Sammelt 40 Kristalle der Netherschwingen. Diese bekommt ihr von den Felslandschindern sowie von jeglichen Mobs welche sich in der Mine südlich vom Lager befinden. 

> The Not so friendly Skies - Ein Schatten am Horizont: 250/275 Ruf. 
Sammelt 10 Netherschwingen Relikte von den Transportern des Drachenmals (Netherdrachenreiter), welche zwischen der Netherschwingenscherbe und der Drachenmal-Festung hin und her fliegen. Am besten landet ihr hierfür auf einer der Mini-Inseln, z.B. [72,75], zwischen der Netherschwingenscherbe, und dem Festland, und fangt sie dort ab. 

Wiederholbare Quests nach Belieben 

> Great Netherwing Egg Hunt - Die grosse Eierjagd: 350/385 Ruf beim ersten Abgeben, 250/275 Ruf für alle weiteren 
Dies ist die einzige wiederholbare Quest. Die Eier findet ihr beim Kräutern, Erzhacken, sie droppen von Mobs und sie können auch einfach in der Gegend rumstehen. Die Droprate ist nicht berauschend, daher sollte man dieses Quest eher als ein "Nice to have" ansehen. Bringt das gefundene Ei zum Goblin Yarzill und die Quest ist erfüllt. 

Dropquests (einmalig) 

> A Job Unfinished... - Eine unerledigte Aufgabe...: 350/385 Ruf. 
Von dem Elite-Felslandschinder Arvoar droppt eine Quest, die man ab Neutral erledigen kann. Tötet 10 Felslandschinder und Barash die Höhlenmutter. Belohnung ist ein grünes Item. 

Freundlich bis Wohlwollend 

Einmalige Quests 

> Rise, Overseer! - Erhebt Euch, Aufseher!: (250 Ruf) 
Sobald ihr freundlich seit, werdet ihr von Zuchtmeister Varkule Drachenodem zu Oberanführer Mor'ghor geschickt, der euch zum Aufseher befördert. Als Questbelohnung erhaltet ihr das Abzeichen des Aufsehers (Schmuckstück). 

> Overseeing and you: Making the right choices - Aufsehen und Ihr: Die richtige Wahl treffen: 350/385 Ruf. 
Beschafft 10 Knotenhautleder und einen Tyrantusbalg, um euch eine Waffe herstellen zu lassen. Diesen gewaltigen Saurier findet ihr in der Biokuppel Fernfeld im Norden des Nethersturms. Bei dem Balg handelt es sich um einen zu plündernden Gegenstand! Ihr müsst dafür also kein Kürschner sein. Bringt das Leder und den Balg zu Chefvorarbeiter Lehmklump [67,86]. 

> Suche nach der Wahrheit: (500 Ruf) 
Die Herrin der Mine [63,88] möchte, dass ihr einen Aufpasser der Finsterblut sucht, ihn verhöhrt und ihr seine Identität mit seiner Hand bestätigt. Ihr findet einen Aufseher im oberen, nördlichen Abschnitt der Mine [69,81]. 

> Crazed & confused - Verrückt und verwirrt: 350/385 Ruf. 
Haltet euch links, wenn ihr durch die Mine geht, bis ihr einen Netherdrachen seht. Hier solltet ihr auch einen Quest-NPC finden, welcher euch die Aufgabe gibt, 5 Minenarbeiter und einen Vorarbeiter zu töten. Hierfür müsst ihr zurück zu den Schindern, und sobald ihr rechts abbiegen könnt, tut dies. 

Tägliche Quests 

> The Booterang - Der Schuhmerang: 350/385 Ruf. 
Ihr erhaltet einen Schuhmerang von Chefvorarbeiter Lehmklump [67,86], um 20 Drachenmal Peons zu disziplinieren. Dies ist recht einfach, fliegt einfach umher, und haltet nach Peons ausschau, die schlafen, oder rot und wütend aussehn. Den Schuhmerang könnt ihr auch im Flug benutzen. 

> Picking up the pieces - Die Dinge in den Griff bekommen... : 350/385 Ruf 
Die Herrin der Minen [63,88] bittet euch 15 Kisten mit Fracht der Netherminen zu sammeln. Dies ist auch wiederum recht einfach, lauft einfach durch die Mine, und haltet nach Minenwagen Ausschau, die ihr looten könnt. 

> Dragons are the least of our problems - Drachen sind unsere geringste Sorge: 350/385 Ruf 
Von einem der Vorarbeiter des Drachenmals [64,87] innerhalb der Mine bekommt ihr die Aufgabe 15 Netherminenschinder und 5 Netherminenhetzer zu töten, welche ihr in der Mine findet. 

Dropquests (einmalig) 

> The Great Murkblood Revolt - Der Grosse Aufstand der Finsterblut: (500 Ruf) 
Diese Quest startet durch die Fluchtplöne der Finsterblut, welche ihr zufällig bei einem Schwarzen Blut (Blob ähnliche Mobs) finden könnt. Bringt die Fluchtpläne zur Herrin der Mine [63,88]. Sie beauftragt euch daraufhin mit der Suche nach der Wahrheit. 
Wohlwollend bis Respektvoll 

Einmalige Quests: 

> The Soulcannon of Reth'hedron: 500/550 Ruf. 
Beschafft 2 Teufelseisenbarren, 1 Adamantitrahmen, 1 Khorium Power Core und das Questitem. Das Questitem bekommt ihr in den WÃƒÂ¤ldern von Terrokar in der Gegend oberhalb der Hordenbasis, wo ihr nur mit einem Flugmount hochkommt. Hier steht ein NPC namens Sar'This [45,42] welcher 5 Elementare beschwört, die ihr der Reihe nach umbringen müsst. 
Dies führt zu: 

> Subduing the Subduer: 500/550 Ruf 
Dieses Quest kann sich als schwierig erweisen, wenn ihr nicht genau wisst, was ihr machen müsst. Ihr müsst einen Spruch von eurem Greifen auf Reth'hedron the Subduer kanalisieren, einen 73 Elite auf der Twilight Ridge [10,41] in Nagrand. Ihr müsst euch weit genug von ihm entfernt halten, und versuchen seinen Zaubersprüchen auszuweichen. Die Höhe hat nichts mit der Melee-Reichweite zu tun, versucht also nicht hoch genug zu fliegen, damit er euch nicht erreichen kann. 
Das grösste Problem an dieser Quest ist, wenn ihr auf eurem Greifen sterbt, bleibt euer Körper in der Luft, so dass ihr euch nicht normal wiederbeleben könnt. Hierfür bekommt ihr eine grüne Questbelohnung. 

Dragonmaw Race: 
> The Ballad of Oldie McOld 350Ruf 
> Trope the Filth-Belcher 350Ruf 
> Corlok the Vet 500/550Ruf 
> Wing Commander Ichman 500/550Ruf 
> Wing Commander Mulverick 500/550Ruf 
> Captain Skyshatter 1000Ruf 
An diesem Punkt angekommen, könnt ihr die Rennen-Quests freischalten. Dies ist eine Serie von 6 Quests, wo ihr hinter den Reitern herfliegt, und aufpassen müsst, dass sie euch nicht mit Bomben/Magie/Meteoren vom Mount abwerfen. Die ersten 5 Rennen sind nicht so schwer, wenn man bis gelernt hat, wie man den Attacken ausweicht. Das letzte Rennen ist ziemlich übel, denn wenn ihr nicht wirklich über dem Typen fliegt, kann es sein dass er einfach despawned. 
Eine Reitgerte oder eine Paladinaura vereinfacht die Rennen. Belohnung ist ein Trinket mit +10% Mountgeschwindigkeit. 

Tägliche Quests: 

> Disrupting the Twiligth Portal: 500/550 Ruf. 
Tötet 20 Deathshadow Agents auf der Twilight Ridge in Nagrand [10,41]. 

Respektvoll bis Ehrfürchtig 

Tägliche Quests: 

>The greatest Trap ever laid (3 Mann-Quest): 500/550 Ruf 
Ihr bekommt den Auftrag, eine Gruppe von Dragonmaws zu leiten, um die Basis der Aldor/Seher anzugreifen. An eurem Ziel angekommen, wechselt ihr natürlich die Seiten, dazu müsst ihr einen NPC anreden, um einen Gegenangriff zu starten. Ihr habt 8 Nonelite NPCs und einen Elite NPC die euch dabei helfen. Euer Ziel ist es, den Elite-NPC am Leben zu erhalten, während ihr die Dragonmaw bekämpft. Diese kommen in mehreren Wellen, die es zu überleben und umzuhauen gilt.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Juni 2007)

sehr gut gemacht !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vielleicht sollten wir für solche sachen ein quest forum machen ?? 
das wäre echt toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tschazera (5. Juni 2007)

forums.WoW-europe.com suchen ftw xD, np


----------



## Twice2 (10. Juni 2007)

Also, ich muss alle quests machen die du da hin geschrieben hast, 5k Gold fürs reiten lernen und dann bekomm ich den drachen, oder muss ich mir den erst noch kaufen? 

PS: was soll ich mit den Koordinaten anfangen? gibts da i-ein programm für, dass anzeigt wo welche koordinaten sind?

ich bin en lvl 70 mage aber hab ne scheiß rüstung kann ich die quests auch noch einfach absolvieren?


----------



## Morgwath (10. Juni 2007)

Du must die Quests wesentlich öfters als einmal machen, jedes wiederholbare Quest sollte jeden Tag gemacht werden bis man halt ehrfürchtig ist.

Den Drachen gibts am ende umsonst.

P.S für die Koordinaten gibt es spezielle Addons die diese einblenden, einfach ma hier bei buffed unter addons suchen.

Die Quests sind imo auch mit unterdurchschnittlichen equip machbar, nur dauern sie dann halt länger ^^


----------



## Twice2 (10. Juni 2007)

Aso ok aber ich denke für die koordinaten brauch ich metamap aber das is für version 2.0 oder 2.1 ich hab aber version 2.0.12 was soll ich dann machen oder könnt ihr mir sagen wo der typ steht also in welcher region.


----------



## Monolith (10. Juni 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> vielleicht sollten wir für solche sachen ein quest forum machen ??



Jaaaa, die HDRO-Sektion hat ja auch eines bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Twice2 (10. Juni 2007)

ok hab jetzt en anderes tool und stehe jetzt bei 60,59 rum aber da is kein NPC


----------



## Monolith (10. Juni 2007)

Da muss aber einer sein, wenn du nicht im falschem Gebiet bist :/


----------



## Twice2 (10. Juni 2007)

Im Schattenmondtal bei den netherschwingen da hab ich gesucht aber da is der nich


----------



## Monolith (10. Juni 2007)

Dort ist er -> http://wow.buffed.de/?n=22113 (Auf Karte einblenden klicken)


----------



## Twice2 (10. Juni 2007)

Da war ich doch schon aber der is da nich da stehen nur 2 NPCs rum unzwar ein drache lvl 69 elite und ein drache lvl 71 elite aer keiner von denen heißt Mordenai.


----------



## Pascall85 (28. Juni 2007)

Weis irgendjemand ob man das Item *Fluchtpläne der Finsterblut* für die Quest:

*> The Great Murkblood Revolt - Der Grosse Aufstand der Finsterblut: (500 Ruf)
Diese Quest startet durch die Fluchtplöne der Finsterblut, welche ihr zufällig bei einem Schwarzen Blut (Blob ähnliche Mobs) finden könnt. Bringt die Fluchtpläne zur Herrin der Mine [63,88]. Sie beauftragt euch daraufhin mit der Suche nach der Wahrheit.
*

Nur ab einem bestimmten Ruf dropt?Oder ist das egal welcher ruf?Oder ist die Droprate einfach nur ziemlich mies?


----------



## Tschazera (28. Juni 2007)

Mordenai läugt da rum, das ist ein blutelf mit 2 1h netheraxten


----------



## Al Ninjo (28. Juni 2007)

@Pascal: Die Quest kannst du ab freundlich annehmen. Und die Droprate ist ziemlich mies. Man muss ja erst looten und dann so ein komisches Objekt öffnen.... meist ist eh nur Schlamm drin. Am besten unten bei den Bohrer abfarmen, irgendwann dropt es schon. Feine 750 Ruf.

@Twice: Mordenai läuft durch die Felder und metzelt Hetzer. Er steht nicht an einem Punkt rum.


----------



## Boomslang (25. Juli 2007)

Suppi 1. Bericht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gefällt mir insbesonders weil Tschazera kein Wow-typisches Wichtigmachenglischblubber verwendet hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hihi

Also meine Frage wäre noch zum Netheriterz sammeln um den Ruf zu steigern. Ich bin erst Level 69 mit dem Char wo ich nen Drachen will.... Ok in paar Tagen wäre ich dann auch 70... Aaaaaber : Da steht man muss schon Reiten 300 haben. Und ich hab erst ca 2500 Gold zusammen ! Hab also noch kein Reiten 300 und kann laut Bericht die Questreihe noch gar nicht starten.... Watt nu ? Das tendiert jetzt evtl. etwas zu nem falschen Thema, wie z.B. wie ich schnell an viel Gold komm.... Aber meine Frage wäre eher ob ich das Netheriterz jetzt evtl schon sammeln und das dann halt erst später abgeben kann ? Müsste doch gehen oder ? Wenn ja, wo findet man denn das Netheriterz. Hab das noch nirgends gesehen. (Bin BB 375)

Eigentlich hab ich mir das mal so gedacht dass ich die Questreihe anfange um Ruf zu farmen und gleichzeitig durch die Quests und Drops etwas Gold zusammen such.....


----------



## Tschazera (25. Juli 2007)

die q reihe kannst du annehmen allerdings, kannste die nur so weit machen bist du neutral bist und das bist nach der q Zuluhed der Geschlagen, ab dan brauchst du skill 300


----------



## Tschazera (19. Dezember 2007)

Danke für das verschieben Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Mexdell (30. Dezember 2007)

wie lange dauert es, wenn man jeden tag die quests machen, bis man den drachen hat??


----------



## bogus666 (8. Januar 2008)

Mexdell schrieb:


> wie lange dauert es, wenn man jeden tag die quests machen, bis man den drachen hat??



Wenn du die taeglichen Quests jeden Tag machst und hinzu noch das ein oder andere Ei findest, dann ist es in 2 Wochen (14 Tagen) machbar, vielleicht sogar schon ein wenig schneller.


----------



## Xairon (31. Januar 2008)

kann es sein, dass man den quest "Freundlichkeit" so oder so machen muss und den blöden Orc legen? Denn ich war neutral und das einzige was mir Monderei gab war, fütter di drachen und somit startete die Questreihe....


----------



## Aerlinn (31. Januar 2008)

@Xairon: Ja, steht aber auch so im Guide.



			
				Tschazera schrieb:
			
		

> Voraussetzungen, um die Netherdrachenquestreihe anzunehmen
> 
> > Reitskill 300/300
> > Ruf bei den Netherdrachen: Neutral (wenn ihr nicht neutral seid, müsst ihr eine Questreihe machen, die mit dem Quest "Freundlichkeit " bei Mordenai startet ->http://wow.buffed.de/?q=10804


----------



## Xairon (31. Januar 2008)

aber du bist doch standardmässig bei denen neutral, das war zumindest bei mir so...-.-


----------



## Aerlinn (2. Februar 2008)

Mhm, nein, neutral ist man erst nach dieser Questreihe.


----------



## Martok (8. Februar 2008)

moin.

mein char kann bergbau+blumensammeln.
aber warum kann ich nur die bergbau-quest annehmen bei dem netherschwingen lager?
wo ich doch auch diese netherpollen abbauen kann.


----------



## t0uby (3. April 2008)

zählt nur erstberuf falls man 2 sammelberufe hat denk ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (21. April 2008)

Tschazera schrieb:


> Neutral bis Freundlich
> 
> >Netherdust Pollen - Netherstaubpollen / Netheriterz / Leder: 250/275 Ruf.
> Dies ist die Quest für die Kräuterkundler unter uns. Die Aufgabe ist einfach: pflückt 40 Netherstaubpollen, welcheüberall auf der Netherschwingenscherbe wachsen. Erzabbauer haben einähnliches Sammelquest mit speziellen Vorkommen, die sie hier abbauen können, sowie auch die Kürschner.



Ich bin Kürshcner aber hab keine Quest die so heißt. Muss ich da erst skill 375 sein um die annehmen zu können? Und wo kann ich die annehmen? mal bei buffed suchen...


----------



## Ashal (24. April 2008)

Danke für den Thread!


----------



## dobro (7. November 2008)

Mal ne Frage zu den Netherdrachen. Ich bin dort schon ziemlich lange Ehrfürchtig und habe meinen Drachen auch schon ne Weile. Nur gestern beim Questen ist mir bei einem Hordler aufgefallen, das er "2" Netherdrachen hatte.

Einmal den Onyxfarbenen und einmal den Viviangrünen (oder so ähnlich ^^). Hab auch geguckt, beide 280% schnell, also nciht verguckt das er vl nen arena Drachen hätte.

Meine Frage nun, wir kann man sich einen weiteren Netherdrachen holen wenn man shcon einen hat? Gibts da einen Rüstmeister der die zusätzlich zum Gratis Drachen verkäuft?


----------

